# For any Blueridge doubters



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

If you go to Unofficial Martin Guitar website and go to the D-28 Lounge on the second page there is a topic " Can you tell the difference". It is worth checking out. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to post the link.

Even the diehard Martin players are taking a long hard look at Blueridge Guitars. I have two HD28's as well as a Blueridge BR183. The BR is awesome.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://p082.ezboard.com/ftheunofficialmartinguitarforumfrm4.showMessage?topicID=34145.topic


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

BR183 said:


> If you go to Unofficial Martin Guitar website and go to the D-28 Lounge on the second page there is a topic " Can you tell the difference". It is worth checking out. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to post the link.
> 
> Even the diehard Martin players are taking a long hard look at Blueridge Guitars. I have two HD28's as well as a Blueridge BR183. The BR is awesome.


There great guitars for the money if you get a good one, but I can't stand the neck shape. Mind you, I like the Martin vintage V that a lot of people hate...


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I've heard nothing but good about these guitars, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

They're great, I think. I've had my Br-183 for a year now. Really sounds real pretty, although the neck is a bit small. As much as I like it, I'm still jonesin' for a Gibson round shoulder dread or jumbo. :banana:

But yeah, they do the Martin thing real well.


----------

